# Software to help fine tune OTA HD?



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm wondering if there's software out there that I can use on my computer that shows ATSC signal strength so I can make sure I have my antenna pointed in the optimal direction. The tuning bars in Vista Media Center don't really tell me a whole lot and don't seem to refresh very fast. Does anyone know of something I can use?


----------



## rhambling (Dec 19, 2007)

search for a off-air signal meter.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There's some good websites - the best one currently available is www.tvfool.com

You can start with your address (or Lat/Long) and it will give direction and anticipated signal strength for each station. And it uses the same models as the FCC, with perhaps a more pessismistic set of parameters.


----------

